# WagoAppSocket TCP Client package / lib im Codesys3.5



## JesperDK (5 Januar 2017)

Hello.
I have some trouble with e!COCKPIT:sw9:.And it don't stop so i got tooooo tired with the trouble. so now I will convert to Codesys 3.5.
I have used the TCP Client from the WagoAppSocket lib in my project, and now I would like to "convert" to Codesys 3.5.
The import works fine but I can't get Wago lib with WagoAppSocket imported.... Does someone know how to import that in Codesys 3.5 / hope there is a workaround for that?  
[h=3][/h]Jesper


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2017)

There is a support section in this forum from WAGO, normally double posts should be avoided, but in your case it might lead to a faster answer, if you also post your problem there.
I don't think, that you could use WAGO libs with Codesys 3.5 without any precautions. At least you must install a license on Codesys from WAGO.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## JesperDK (5 Januar 2017)

Thx for the answer.
That was also my idea to install the PFC200 upgrade on my controller.


----------



## JesperDK (5 Januar 2017)

Hello.
I have some trouble with e!COCKPIT:sw9:.And it don't stop so i got tooooo tired with the trouble. so now I will convert to Codesys 3.5.
I have used the TCP Client from the WagoAppSocket lib in my project, and now I would like to "convert" to Codesys 3.5.
The import works fine but I can't get Wago lib with WagoAppSocket imported.... Does someone know how to import that in Codesys 3.5 / hope there is a workaround for that? 

My controller is a PFC200 the plan is then to buy the codesys license if this possible to import the TCP client. 
Jesper


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Januar 2017)

As Oliver has written - it is not necessary to write a question in more than one sub-Forum. 
I connected both questions to this one inside the Wago-sub-Forum.

Larry


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2017)

Hallo Larry,
wusste gar nicht das das geht. Danke für die Unterstützung und tschuldige für die Anstiftung zum Fehlverhalten. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Januar 2017)

@Oliver:
doch - doch ... als Moderator kann man schon ein bißchen was machen. Aber eine Anstiftung zum Fehlverhalten sehe ich hier nicht ... alles gut ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Januar 2017)

@Jesper:
Perhaps it could be useful to contact Wago directly with your Problem if it's urgent ...


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (10 Januar 2017)

*e!COCKPIT Support*

Dear Jesper,

we are really sorry to read that our new engineering suite _*e!*COCKPIT_ did not fulfil your requirements. As we are convinced from _*e!*COCKPIT_ as a comfortable engineering platform for a broad range of applications we would like to support you on using it! Please get in contact with the WAGO support team in Germany (pls. find the address details in our signature). We are confident to find a solution and a way to get you out of your trouble using _*e!*COCKPIT_. 
(If you prefer proceeding with CODESYS V3.5 we are unfortunately not the right contact address as the runtime system as well as the engineering platform are not provided by WAGO even if _*e!*COCKPIT_ is based on the CODESYS Automation Framework.)

Look forward to hear from you soon.


----------

